# Angelboot aus GfK neu streichen, aber womit???



## The Driver (16. Oktober 2006)

hallo,

an die bootsspezis: womit kann man ein Boot aus GfK streichen?
ich hatte mir gedacht es mit Hammerschlaglack zu streichen. das hat ne coole optik und ist widerstandsfähig. oder muß man spezielle bootslacke nehmen?
es geht nicht um die aussenfläche, die ist glatt und weiß und bleibt auch so. es geht um die oberkante und die innenflächen.... es ist ein bavaria boot.

für tipps wär ich dankbar, bin bootsneuling...


----------



## dorschfinder (19. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Angelboot aus GfK neu streichen, aber womit???*

Moin, moin

Frage mal bei International nach. Habe meine Tipps auch alle von dort.
Hotline 0800/1198930
Dorschfinder


----------



## Ossipeter (19. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Angelboot aus GfK neu streichen, aber womit???*

Gib mal unter "suchen" den Bergriff "Bootslack" ein.


----------



## aal-andy (19. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Angelboot aus GfK neu streichen, aber womit???*

absolute top-farbe: bootslack von der firma "sickens".


----------



## alf1987 (19. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Angelboot aus GfK neu streichen, aber womit???*

Ich würde nur International Farbe vertrauen das einfach mit Abstand die Firma für Bootsfarben, ist vielleicht etwas Teuer dafür hat man eine echt Robuste farbe die wirkliches vieles mitmacht...
alf


----------



## Pixelschreck (19. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Angelboot aus GfK neu streichen, aber womit???*

Moin moin!
Ich habe das Oberdeck von meinem Boot und den Boden von innen mit Hammerit Struckturlack angepinselt. Das war vor 1 1/2 Jahren, hält super wenn vorher gut angeschliffen wurde und die Farbe gut bei Wärme durchtrocknet. Diese Farbe hat feine Sandkörner beigemischt so das sich eine griffige und rutschfeste Oberfläche ergiebt. 
Das Unterschiff ist diesen Winter drann. Dafür habe ich einen Eimer "Brilux MP-Dickschicht" geschenk bekommen. Die Farbe wird unter anderem für Brücken verwendet. Dadrüber werde ich warscheinlich einen 2K Nanolack anstelle von Antifouling aufbringen.
Im Prinzip haftet ziemlich jeder Lack auf GFK wenns sauber....und gut angeschliffen ist. Verschiedene Farben unterschiden sich natürlich in UV- Beständigkeit, mechanischer Belastbarkeit und so weiter. Ich bin nicht sehr anschpruchsvoll was die Lakierung betrifft, Hauptsache sie schützt das Boot.
Überall wo "Boot" draufsteht kostet dann meist auch extra.

Petri Heil!
Jens


----------



## The Driver (20. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Angelboot aus GfK neu streichen, aber womit???*

also laut bavaria ist der original lack eine gelcoat schicht. darauf hält laut hersteller normaler 2k Autolack...
sowas in der art werd ich nehmen...


----------



## Heiko112 (20. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Angelboot aus GfK neu streichen, aber womit???*

Wenn du noch den originalen gelcoat drauf hast würtde ich den nicht streichen. sondern nur reinigen.

nichts ist schöner und besser als ein originaler gelcoat.

und das sage ich als lackierer.


----------



## The Driver (20. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Angelboot aus GfK neu streichen, aber womit???*

problem ist nur das da schon einige stellen (löcherbis über handflächengröße) mit glasfaser ausgebessert wurden, und das nicht grad schön aussieht....


----------



## Heiko112 (20. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Angelboot aus GfK neu streichen, aber womit???*

Gut dann wirst du um s lacken nicht drumrum kommen. Aber spar nicht am falschen ende. Sonst haste viel ärger und machst den kram nochmal und dann haste noch mehr bezahlt.


----------



## FischDose (20. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Angelboot aus GfK neu streichen, aber womit???*

Hey Jungs, ihr habt den Originalpost gelesen? Ja? Die Farbe soll innen auf GFK. Da soll Gelcoat sein? Welche Werft versiegelt die Innenseite der Bootsschale denn mit Gelcoat? 

Du kannst die Innenseite des Bootes auch gut mit Vosschemie G4 streichen. Das gibt ne spiegelglatte Oberfläche. Lasst sich auch mit GFK-Färbpaste einfärben. Ist ungefärbt nicht glasklar sondern leicht gelblich. Die Farbe ist recht schlagzah.
Rolf


----------



## SCHMADKO (21. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Angelboot aus GfK neu streichen, aber womit???*



FischDose schrieb:


> Hey Jungs, ihr habt den Originalpost gelesen? Ja? Die Farbe soll innen auf GFK. Da soll Gelcoat sein? Welche Werft versiegelt die Innenseite der Bootsschale denn mit Gelcoat?
> 
> Du kannst die Innenseite des Bootes auch gut mit Vosschemie G4 streichen. Das gibt ne spiegelglatte Oberfläche. Lasst sich auch mit GFK-Färbpaste einfärben. Ist ungefärbt nicht glasklar sondern leicht gelblich. Die Farbe ist recht schlagzah.
> Rolf



@Fischdose

Jede vernünftige Werft die Gfk Boote baut versiegelt ihr innenseite mit Topcoat was nichts anderes ist wie *gelcoat* mit Paraffin,damit die oberfläche nicht klebt.

G4 von kann ich nicht unbedingt empfehlen, weil es eigendlich ein Haftgrund zwischen Kunststoffen und anderen Material wie z.B Terassensteine sein.

@The Driver

mal mit Internationalfarben zu versuchen ist nicht schlecht.
Hilfreich ist auch,bei einer Bootswerft in deiner Nähe,sich Topcoat +den Härter zu kaufen, dann alles ordendlich anschleifen und zu schluss einfach mit ner fellrolle streichen oder mit Aceton verdünnen und dann spritzen(weil glattere oberfläche


----------

